# TE TX & RX just listed



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just listed a 10 amp TE system in the classifieds.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: TE TX & RX just listed*

Your going to wish you had kept it...


----------

